# Solved: Duplicate name exists on network



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

I had a Linksys wrt54gs that died. I bought a Linksys E1000 and set it up the same way I had the other one set up. I have a wireless Laptop with XP Pro. 2 desktops, XP Pro, wired to the router through an Ethernet switch and a wireless desktop with Win 7 Pro. When I start up any of the computers, except for the one with Win 7, I get a "Windows - System Error Duplicate name exists on Network". I have checked and all 5 have unique names. I ran IPConfig/all and they all show unique IP addresses. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

For simplicity, I would shut down the router. Then go to all computers and do renaming. Then turn the router back on, then one computer at a time. Also, be sure that none of the computers are set to a fixed IP address.....I'm assuming the router is using DHCP.


----------



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

OK I shut down all my computers. Shut down the router. Changed the computer name in my laptop and shut it down. Started up the router and then my laptop. Got the same error message. The laptop was the only one running at the time.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Can you reset the router to its default setting?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Duplicate name on the network only happens if you have two TCP/IP connected devices with the same name.

If this happens with a single connection to the router, you have some wireless freeloaders, time to upgrade your encryption on the router!


----------



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bernardo Ok, I shutdown everything. Reset my cable modem powered it up and waited until all lights stopped flashing. Reset the router, powered it up, waited until all lights stopped flashing and connected the ethernet cable to it. Started one of the desktops and got the same error message. I went into the router settings and reset the factory settings re-booted the router and the desktop got same error. Started my wireless laptop and same error.

Johnwill: What do you mean by this? "Duplicate name on the network only happens if you have two TCP/IP connected devices with the same name." As far as freeloaders, I am in a single family residence and can't see how anyone could get my passphase on my WPA and also have the same computer name


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Can you change your computer name?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check the router's DHCP table and see how many devices are connected.


----------



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bernardo: tried that no change
Johnwill: how do I check that?


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

You go to the router setup page. Probably 192.168.1.1 (type into your browser)


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

BTW, after you changed the name, you restarted the computer, right?


----------



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes I did shutdown after changing the name. In the router settings under Basic Setup/DHCP Reservations I show 2 computers with unique names and IP addresses. they are both mine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

And you're still getting the duplicate name error?

If so, try using SuperScan to scan your entire subnet and see if any other devices answer up. Static IP addressed items won't appear in the DHCP address assignment status.


----------



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

OK I got it fixed. I had my Router name (SSID) the same name as my Workgroup. I changed my workgroup name on each PC and rebooted, no error messages. I wasn't aware that both of those had to be unique. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback, and yes, they have to be unique. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll bet that you didn't have the old one set up like that   

Glad you fixed it. Wouldn't have thought of that one myself!


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Bernardo said:


> Can you reset the router to its default setting?


BTW, this step would have fixed THAT problem  Default is LINKSYS


----------



## kwheeler7 (Jan 10, 2004)

I did have my old router set up the same way but never got error messages.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Hmmmm...strange then.


----------

